# Removing a Hymer waste tank from 1996 B544?(and shower trap)



## martinf (Mar 21, 2010)

Hi guys

My van is dribbling when the shower is in use. I think the leak is coming from the top side of the waste tank so I suspect a pipe has split or come loose. I don't think the leak is from the shower tray itself.

The B544 waste tank sits under the van in an insulated box. When I remove the outer inspection hatch the insulated box is full of water so I think this confirms my suspicion that the leak is on a connection to the tank.

So,

Anyone removed the waste tank from under the van? Is it as simple as undoing the 2 metal 'straps' and the tap bracket and lowering the whole insulated box assembly? Is there enough slack in the connecting pipes so I can lower it the ground?


And while we are talking plumbing, how on earth do I check the shower trap on a B544?!

Any help much appreciated
Martin


----------



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

I will be very interested to hear if there are any replies to this, because our Dethleffs has what sounds like a very similar tank setup and we have a leak from the top, but from the kitchen sink in our case..... :roll: 
I was tempted to just drop the tank, but I dont know what the pipework above looks like and don't want to risk breaking it further.


----------

